# Культурный раздел > Литература >  Microsoft Office 2007 для чайников

## BiZ111

*Microsoft Office 2007 для чайников*
Самая популярная книга о Microsoft Office 2007, содержащая все базовые сведения, необходимые для работы с этим пакетом программ. Вы узнаете, как используя Microsoft Office 2007, выполнять самые разнообразные задачи - запускать и настраивать офисные приложения, создавать, открывать и редактировать рабочие файлы, применять инструменты нового интерфейса, безопасно 
форматировать документы, использовать в работе Интернет, а также многое другое. Благодаря прекрасно подобранному материалу и легкому стилю изложения вы приобретаете необходимый минимум знаний, научившись работать с приложениями Word, Excel, PowerPoint, Outlook и Access.

*Автор*: Уоллес Вонг 
*Год*: 2008 
*Страниц*: 356 
*Формат*: djvu 
*Размер*: 11 Mb 
*Качество*: *отличное* 
*Язык*: *русский*

[Скрытая ссылка. Необходима регистрация. ]

----------


## Sanych

Возможно и понадобится.

----------

